# FAC - March 2012



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I posted this last night but it looks like it is missing :awh: I think all the glitches of the past few days may have eaten it up. Luckily I saved it to my computer. So here it is again, I'm sorry for the delay but I really did post it yesterday.
*****************************************************
March is upon us! I'm not sure what that means in Michigan, if it is the beginning of spring or not, it sure feels that way. I know in Minnesota it is the middle of winter. How about where you live?

This is the Fiber Arts Chat (FAC) we come here to chat about all sort of things even if fiber isn't involved. This is a great place, if you are a new member or someone who had just been reading for awhile, to introduce yourself to us. We come here to touch base if we are too busy to post anywhere else on the forum. We do worry about people if we haven't heard from them in awhile. So, jump in and tell us a bit about yourself. If you have a question ask, no such thing as a dumb or silly question. We all started at the beginning. If you are a long time fiber artist please tell us about your skills and knowledge. We learn from each other all the time and we'd love to learn from you too.

I've been really busy the past couple of weeks. My life has become much fuller and richer. I've begun volunteering with a group of people that works with the pound to help promote the animals there. They take better photos and publish them on Petfinder, attend events with animals to promote adoption. I have also adopted another family member. Yea I'm a sucker. But when you talk to a dog and he rolls over and wags his tail how can you help but not lose your heart to him?

I've been good and stuck to my vow to not start another project until I finish Cyndi's socks. I'm almost finished with the one then to finish the foot on the second one. They do look nice and everyone who sees them falls madly in love with them. I have to admit that I get great pleasure in telling people I'm knitting them for someone else and watching their expression Common folk just don't understand do they?


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

HI!!! I actually have a few days off, and already loving it! I will be off until the 7th. So...I am trying to figure out what to do first, and try not to get lazy.
Marchwind- congrats on the new family member! I worked with the Humane society for a while when I was a lot younger. It can be very rewarding.
So..._where _are the sock pictures?? hmmmmm????

We are trying out the huglaculture method of raised beds (sure that I butchered that spelling!) My DH found it on permies.com (I think) So, anyway, had to cut down a huge pine beside the house today, so it got chopped up and delegated to the first raised bed. I will be topping it off with goat barn cleanings tomorrow. Think I am going to put a couple of grape vines there to grow upwards, and maybe some cukes and such. We will see how this works!

I knitted up a pair of hedgerow socks for my mom, her birthday was Feb 21, and I just finished them. They look really nice. And, I remembered how much I like that toe decrease. I think I am going to sit down and put together a basic sock pattern of all the parts I love. The hedgerow toe, and there is a heel I like on another sock pattern.... 

So, anyway, I have seen a few patterns for a soap holder bag thingy, can't remember the real term right now, and I want to knit up a few of those. Some you knit the soap into and let it felt and the soap shrinks (that could be interesting, but what to do with the end result???) and some have a closure and are made from washable yarn so you can put in new soap. 

I think I have decided I am about happy that the ranch is possibly not going to be around next year. It is all still up in the air, but sorta sounds like they may not make it financially. Even though I love cooking, and love all the hunting guides and most of the hunters, it is just so ..... taxing. What with the long days on my feet, I am not sure I can keep it up for years to come.

I am going to be working on bringing in $$ other ways, hopefully from my home. Cause I do NOT like being gone so very much. I'm trying to figure out how to work fiber into that task...hehe!
I have also decided that the cabin we have here, the one we have been using for storage for the last 8 years, will soon be my FIBER ROOM! yeehaw! 
So, I have some of the junk cleaned out, and when I have more off time I will continue to work on cleaning it out. 
I have decided to put my spinning wheel, yarn stash, sewing machine, fabric stash, fleeces, and such out there. I may even relegate the kids' school computer out there. Anticipating that I will have a tad of room to spare, I may find a treadmill to add to the collection. The freezer will have to continue living out there. I keep thinking the spinning wheel may have to travel to and from the house, but it is a short trip, so she should make it.
The more I ponder this, the more excited I get about it!!!! I keep trying to decide if I want a comfy chair out there or not..I am sure that I will end up spending lots of time out there.

So...now I have lots of reading to catch up on! Since I have been held captive at the ranch for the last couple of weeks.


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

Marchie- go, go go with the volunteer work. I'm glad you found them.
mama j- I hope you find a way to stay home. Home is good!

I had my sinus surgery this week and I am totally miserable. I keep thinking that I'm going to turn that corner soon - the one where I feel better once I"m around it. I need to take a day off!!! But I can't. So I extend the miserable....One day soon....one day soon. 

I'll be working with the local juvenile detention center this year, teaching the boys how to garden. THey want to grow most of what they eat...so it's going to be a lot of work. THey have such good ideas. Last year was their first year and the boys really enjoy it. They also have to learn to cook what they grow. It's a good program. I hope i'm up to it.


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

Marchwind, I think it is great that you are going to volunteer. I have toyed around with the idea of helping at CareNet. 

MamaJ, A cabin made into a fiber room... Sounds wonderful. A little fiber studio all of your own. 

Callie, I hope you get to feeling better soon. My recovery is slower than I like. I feel great and have energy, but my incision is giving me fits. Being overweight is working against me. I go back to the surgeon this week. I have been sleeping in the recliner and it is getting old quick. I am grateful I have a recliner to sleep in, but I miss my bed. 

I have been getting all sorts of behind the scenes stuff done. I revamped my website look. It is up and running, but I still have lots of the old pages to update and add to the new site. It has the same address, I just switched it to Wordpress. MY blog is on there now instead of blogger. I am going to have info on my classes and farm orders, etc on there soon. I have also been asked to have a very small part in a webinar on grain mills. They are going to do a give away of 2 grain mills. One is from our store.


----------



## Falls-Acre (May 13, 2009)

This will be a super busy month for me. I have 6 different classes scheduled over at the eccentricities shop with which I work. I'm hoping those go well. Until the very last minute, I can't always be sure there will be enough students to justify the class. Plus with it looking like there will be an early spring this year, I've been hopping around like crazy. Of course, I'm always crazy in the spring, just not usually quite this early! I'm trying not to get ahead of myself, but with chicks hatching, rabbits kindling, bees buzzing, and plants blooming it's hard not to!


----------



## rabbitgeek (Mar 22, 2008)

Here is my latest sprang piece. The bag is big enough to hold a water bottle. The yarn ends will be tied off and cut. I was testing an idea for a little bag that had it's own handles that could be made on the cardboard frame. And no cutting!

You can see more pictures at my blog:
http://francosfiberadventure.blogspot.com/2012/03/no-cut-sprang-bag.html

Have a good day!


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Nice, rabbitgeek! I haven't been following the sprang saga, but remember seeing a book about it sometime. 

Mrs. Homesteader and Callieslamb, don'tcha know you're supposed to do NOTHING while you recovery from surgery? Goodness, people. Hope you feel better soon, but take it easy!

Mamaj, I hope you can find something money-making that you can do from home, too. That ranch schedule was brutal. We must have pics of the reclaiming-the-storage-cabin progress...

Just sent hubby off to farmers' market (they do an indoor market every other week a bit north of us here). So I'm on barn duty--all the free child labor is elsewhere today. Just had a new lamb born this morning. I'm leaving mama and baby alone for a while on purpose. Hopefully they can figure out the nursing thing on their own. It's so much easier for everyone when they do.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Franco, I love the sprang bag with the handles. What a great way to avoid dealing with all those ends! 

I have finally gotten all my fiber stuff organised into a nice wooden hutch this last week.
Oh, is it ever wonderful to have things put away properly. It feels kind of fancy even.
It is already much more filled then it was when I took this picture. How does that happen? :teehee:










Right now I am finishing up a sock project inbetween milkshifts. 
4 more fresh cows this morning.
I sure do love those little calves for about the first 24 hours when they are clean and soft.
Luckily I can 'throw those ones away and get fresh new ones' almost every single day.  I am so spoiled. LOL


----------



## PKBoo (Apr 10, 2008)

Wow GAM - what a score on the hutch! Great way to organize (and I love those baskets on top!) Looks great!

Great bag Franco - I love the zig-zag design it makes.

Callie - hope you're feeling better soon. I wish I lived closer - I'd come help out and make you stay in bed for TWO whole days!

mamaj - you're own fiber place - wow! Good for you - your own fibery escape!

Mrs. H - glad you are able to get some of that paperwork/logistics done. I'll have to go check out your new website

Marchie - so so happy that you are getting involved in your new home! That's a wonderful thing!

Falls Acres - I hope you get enough students for your classes to run. Will just add to your busy-ness, but any fibery pursuit is a wonderful thing 

Now that lambing is getting closer, I'm getting a little worried. Their 'due' date is March 11th, but I have to go out of town from the 13th-16th!  I'm going to leave my shepherdess friend's phone number with DH, and I know he can handle it, but he just isn't as in tune with the animals as I am... I think I should make him a checklist, just in case. Heck, I might need a checklist too, since this is our first lambing! I'm hoping that they lamb this week instead! 

Do they ever come early (please please let them come early!)


----------



## Pakalana (Mar 9, 2008)

Popping in to say HI! :gaptooth:

Getting ready wrap up and say good-bye to an 18 credit quarter. Sooo ready for that! 

One of my sons started wrestling this year, took 2nd in his weight class at regionals, his school took the team championship! Very excited about that, and not bad for his first year out! Didn't to so well at the State Freestyle, but I'm proud as a peacock right now. 
Track starts in a couple of weeks and he's piggy backing the end of that season with baseball. I'll be getting break from sports unless he does freestyle wrestling until early August when football starts. Then I've got all 5 in sports, school, husband is on night shift...I think I'm going to need a clone! LOL 

I've been managign to sneak in some knitting time, keeping my wheel dusted and oiled for my spring break. Mine is ahead of my kids' school break, so it's going to be me and...me...and the wheel (oh and that spring cleaning I haven't had time for). It's not a long break, so I'm back in the books in April.

Locally, there's some early footwork to get a fiber festival going in this area starting next summer! Pitching in my connections to help with that and hoping that it will go somewhere. 

That's my update for now!


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

I find the people here so inspiring....that's it's hard to stay in bed. I almost have the merino finished. Just a bit more to ply. I'm so thankful for the 7 new bobbins DH made me! I'm working fast and furiously to get all the prepared stuff spun up. Then DH will have no choice BUT to decide what to do with the drum carder. 

GAM- love the fiber cupboard! I have bags laying all over the place here and there.
PKboo- you make me nervous - leaving town. I hope your DH is more up on things than mine. Our 33rd anniversary is on lambing day around here. We'll just have to do something another time- I haven't the guts to leave. I'm no help to them, but I can count lambs when all the work is done, right? My poor momma ewes are laying around - a LOT. They are huffing and puffing. I give them hugs and tell them that I know exactly how they feel. And they have 3 weeks to go!

That's the project for this week - wash fibers! The shearers are coming this Sat!


----------



## Katherine in KY (May 11, 2002)

Everyone is so super busy! Callie and Mrs. H., do what Weever says and take it easy. You'll heal faster if the long run (says one who could never take it easy!).
I drove home from my mom's yesterday, glad to have missed all the tornadoes that passed through the last few days. DH said it was scary, but they didn't come close enough to us to send him to the basement. He was a bit startled, though, when I told him I passed an abandoned trailer a half mile from us with its roof now twisted on the front lawn. Two ladies in my spinning group live in one of those Illinois towns that were devastated, one just 4 blocks from the destruction. And we're not even into official tornado season yet! 
March, what kind of dog did you adopt from the shelter?
GAM, wonderful use for a lovely hutch. I don't think all my fiber stuff would fit in a hutch; it seems to be taking up space everywhere.
Callie, I used to do gardening with kids in the inner city before we moved to Kentucky. I worked with one juvenile detention center as well--when they weren't on lock-down which was often. Most of the boys really enjoyed doing it. I always hope that the kids will remember and go back to gardening when they grow up and get settled.


----------



## cwgrl23 (Feb 19, 2004)

Well, I got the scarf from last month re-knit. It looks nice. Just one problem..... I don't like it! :Bawling: It doesn't look good on me at all. So I will be frogging it. Back to the pattern search. :fussin:

So that I can ignore the above project I cast on a lace shawl for my Mom tonight. While I have knit two shawls, I have never knit a lace shawl. On size six needles no less! http://www.ravelry.com/projects/cwgrl23/flying-geese-shawl-fw107 Not sure I am up for this. LOL

Carrie in SD


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Hi All!
Carrie, I like that, it should go quick for you.
Well I got my little beret finished, and my dd tried to steal it! As did my youngest sons gf. guess I need to make a couple more! 
Frazzle I'll be emailing you the pattern this afternoon, or tomorrow.
Things around here are just kinda quite.
We have had company the last few days, some friend of dh's from high school are here. They are a bit different, but nice. Dh says it is way to many drugs when they were younger, LOL! Ah the joy of growing up in SoCal in the 60's and 70's!:hand:
Anyway, I've gotten some spinning done in between visiting, I'll post pics later. I did ply for the first time!
Yeah me! But I'm afraid the yarn could be best discribed as SUPER BULKY!
Ah well. Dh likes it and wants me to make him something with it.


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

dear friends,
I think I am going to live. I feel like a person, a real person for the first time in MONTHS. I can walk. I can talk. I can breathe. NO more surgery. I told Dh he'd have to drag me kicking and screaming. Only now I look around at my house and it's pretty depressing. Almost enough to send me back to bed. LOL!!!

I am washing up some fleeces I bought from here. Hurray. They are all so lovely. 
Katherine, I'm glad the tornadoes missed you. I have a DS in Lexington. I'm glad he missed it too.


----------



## cwgrl23 (Feb 19, 2004)

Wind in Her Hair said:


> what size needles????


Size 6 needles. LOL That is what I get for posting so late. :hammer:


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

My weekend was filled with lots of mixed emotions. I volunteered wit the local pound at the Women's Expo. We took 5 dogs and 3 cats. I was assigned a pitbull named Red. He had be surrendered b his people. For the life of me I can't figure out why except that maybe they just couldn't afford him or moved. He was the most gentle and well behaved boy. Loved kid and all people, did exceptionally well with all the other dogs and cats. The we're several people interested in him so hopefully he found his forever home. I should find out tonight. There were several times during the day when man of us were in tears. As I was walking around with Red one woman saw us and began crying. That of course set me off. Apparently she has a pitbull that looks just like Red, his name is also Red and he is 13 yrs old. Another time all and volunteers wer stating and resting in our corner and this woman came up to our leader who was holding a Daschund. The woman asked if that was XXX, the dog reacted immediately and so did the woman. Apparently this was her dog. She had given the dog to a co-worker to take care of because she had stage 4 cancer and just couldn't deal with him and her kids. Now that she s healthy she could take him back. But the guy who she gave him to surrendered him to animal control. You should have seen this reunion :dance: there wasn't a dry eye amongst and of us. Now she needed to go and get him from the shelter. We could make a special note of the situation. It was amazing. So tonight I do my volunteer thing at the pound to photograph any new animals. I'll get to check out who got adopted. The really sad part is, these dogs and cats can be put down at any time. I can't think about that too much or I wouldn't be able to walk through the doors and do the work I do there.

Tomorrow I'm going to one of my new fiber friend's house to spend the day doing fiber things. I plan to work on Cyndi's socks and PKBoo's fibers. 

I have 5 days in a row off work and I'm hoping to use those wisely and get my house and boxes done. Did I tell you all that I actually got the guest room somewhat in order? The bed is set up and ready for guest. I really need to clean the carpets in this house, I hate carpet. Vacuuming just doesn't cut it after a peroid of time.


----------



## cwgrl23 (Feb 19, 2004)

Yeah Marchie!! It sounds like you had an amazing time volunteering! Way to go getting more stuff put away!!!

Here is a link to the scarf I did. The first picture shows the color the best. It is long repeats from dark blue to light purple. While the scarf is cute, it is not me. Any pattern ideas?? I lean a bit to the weird and/or funky side!
http://www.ravelry.com/projects/cwgrl23/dream-ruffle-scarf

Carrie in SD


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Carrie that's really cute! What about it isn't for you? is it the colors or the frilly thing it has going on?

There is this on which is similar but different it is't quite a frilly, lays flatter I think and the ends/tips are interesting. I have this pattern to make for my sister. it sounds like it makes two sizes. http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/sea-lettuce-scarf-468


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

Callie, I am so glad you are feeling better!!

I too am doing well. I went to the surgeon yesterday. My incision looked REALLY bad to me. I thought he was going to have to stitch me up or something. It looked to me like it was coming apart and there was a deep place that I couldn't tell how deep it was and it looked all bloody in there. So, imagine my surprise when he told me it looks great. :huh: He said it will be a long slow heal because in the belly button it is always a bit moist and that area moves when ever you do anything. I can do anything at this point but lift anything over 10 lbs. I was really relieved. I have to go back in 3 weeks. 

Marchie, that was really something about the lady finding her dog. What a neat experience.

Well, the guy who was supposed to help me fix my wheel never showed up. I am going to let my sweetheart take a look and see if he can figure out what is wrong.


----------



## cwgrl23 (Feb 19, 2004)

Marchwind said:


> Carrie that's really cute! What about it isn't for you? is it the colors or the frilly thing it has going on?
> 
> There is this on which is similar but different it is't quite a frilly, lays flatter I think and the ends/tips are interesting. I have this pattern to make for my sister. it sounds like it makes two sizes. http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/sea-lettuce-scarf-468


I am just not a frilly girl. I love the colors and they go with just about everything in my closet. I am just not "girly". I lean more to funky/artisty or tomboy. When it is everyday, I am a baseball cap, tshirt, and blue jeans kinda girl. When I dress up??????? Depends on the event. I have been going to more art gallery openings, open houses for artists, going to coffee shops to here live music. Plus I married an funky crazy artist. As I have evolved as a person and what I like, my closet has not. Lately, I have been wearing a dress jacket over black jeans. I look ok. It just doesn't really express my personality.

So, I have no idea what to do with that yarn. I would totally wear the scarf with the felt eyeballs in it. 

Carrie in SD


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Okay, we'll find you something  Not to worry


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Carrie, this thread is useless without pictures of your funky/artisty/tomboy self. 

Marchwind, I can't imagine hearing that lady's story and seeing the reunion. (snif)

Callie and Marci, glad to hear you're healing well. Still, take it easy. So easy to overdo...

No fibery pursuits in my life lately. There is a big stack of wool socks on my desk ready to be photographed for the etsy shop. Just need the gale force winds to stop--I like to photograph outside.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Here are a few patterns to look at Carrie. I did a search for drop stitch scarves.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/drop-stitch-scarf-2
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/indian-cross-stitch-shawl
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/knoteh-scarf
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/cranberry-rose-scarf
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/elegant-drop-stitch-scarf

Weever it was a real tear jerker. I found out last night she did get her dog back  The majority of the dogs we took were adopted too.


----------



## Mrs. Jo (Jun 5, 2007)

Callie, I'm glad you are feeling better again. 

I wasn't able to do much besides crochet during all of February. A lot of my time was taken up with homeschool research and new pets. Things are busy but a little calmer right now. One of the children's activities stopped so I have one day I don't have to rush around, and since I don't have a car I can't pop out of the house to do errands. Therefore I have a lot of house time to do all of the school with the kids, lots of housework, and even fun things like painting a room. So on our downstairs we have a virtually unused room that long a go some naughty little girl had sprayed a 64 oz container of honey everywhere, and the cat had had kittens on the carpet twice. We pulled that out to find that the carpet padding was filled with mold (no wonder) but the concrete underneath is o.k. 
Anyway I'm turning the room into a studio/homeschool room. I will finally be able to get my wool and yarns together in one area! I may not even do anything with the floor so I can clean wool in there and not have to feel like I have to clean up right away! Gosh, I can't wait!
Now that it's March, I'm starting to look forward to the Shepards Harvest in May.


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

Marci-I hope your bellybutton doesn't move too far! Glad you're feeling better. Those insicisions can be a real turn off. They are pretty nasty looking for a while. 

Thanks for all the good wishes.

I have some junk rovings that I am using to practice trying to spin as thinly as I can. It's a good work out for me and my wheel. We're getting to know each other better and better. Now if the house fairies would come and clean this place up.....


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Well, this sure did turn into the week from you know where.
My Dad has been on a real roll at the VA home. They finally had to give him a shot of Haldol (sp) to get him to settle down. He was going to kill everyone, including himself. He got into three fights, and shoved the nurses and aids around.
Dh and I have been down there for the last two days trying to get him to settle down, I finally had to give them permission to "do what they had to do". I feel just terrible about it. Those poor girls work so hard, and to have him abusimg them like that, just hurts my heart. I also realize there is no way he can ever come home. I was hoping, maybe, after Mom passes that we could bring him home. I guess not.
Our out of twon company is still here. Kind of odd ducks they are, and from me that's saying something!:gaptooth:
They are waiting on a package to arrive from home, kinda shady sounding if you ask me....
Well, here's hoping the rest of this week turns around! 
Take care all!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Debi you are a long suffering soul and deserve a break if only to lock yourself in the bedroom or bathroom with a spindle or knitting project. Do you have a quiet place you can go to for a bit? Keeping you in my thoughts.


----------



## Mrs. Jo (Jun 5, 2007)

WIHH if the spinning classes are going to be that good, maybe I'll sign up for both too! I could use some Mommy time....


----------



## IowaLez (Mar 6, 2006)

Hi Folks,

I am visiting my daughter and son near Des Moines for 5 days, today is day 2. My daughter is at work, and I am with my 4 yo granddaughter.

Have you ever wondered what would happen if a wheel fell off your car while going down the freeway? I was idly wondering that when my son was transporting me in his $700 car that he has already put 15,000 miles on.

Just as my fantasy was done, at 74 miles per hour on the freeway, exactly that happened on the passenger front side, my side of course. The wheel sheared off at the U joint and only the tie rod was holding it on. I think even the drive shaft came undone at the end. The tire turned sideways and was shoved into the fender and firewall. You should have seen the sparks flying, and heard the wrenching, screeching sounds as we flew down the highway, while Loren steered us to the shoulder. We got a tow, cops came to help us, but the tow truck driver tried to cross the muddy median to turn around and got stuck with us onboard. He had to call a guy to come pull us out. My daughter came from 2 hours away to get us in Grundy Center. Of course it happened when we were in the middle between my home and their homes. A simple 4 hour drive really became an adventure.

Yesterday my daughter took me to the Mall in Ames, and then we went to Rose tree knitting shop near the college. She bought me Bday presents of two bundles of Frabjous Fibers dyed silk hankies, which I haven't spun since I was in my 30's, and I got two bags of Brown Sheep superwash roving mill ends in a yellow with a bit of brown in it. I haven't spun superwash before. I am saving this stuff for Tour De Fleece, for challenge days, I think.

I missed my neighbor's sheep shearing this year, they thought we were gone so didn't call me to tell me. Oh well, I have plenty of wool and stuff, and at the time I was busy and couldn't drop it to go over there.

WIHH,and others who are going to Shepherds Harvest festival, we will be camping on the fairgrounds with our 5th wheel again this year, so all of you who attend are welcome to come for refreshments or lunch if you like. You can stop by to rest in a lawn chair or spin. We always camp back by the arena where they do the horse shows, as it is quieter, has shade, and we have more space. I am starting to save up money to spend there, but there is competition for garden products right now, like a pallet load of Weed Guard mulch paper that we have to buy in Denver and pay trucking on. It is about 12,000 sq ft worth, enough for 2 years or more. I always have great plans for the garden but we run out of money when it comes time to buy corn gluten meal or the paper.

I am looking forward to going home tho, to start my seeds for this year, and the day before I left we ordered our new memory foam mattress, from Mattress Dr. online. It's coming from Chicago, so it should be here soon! I will be so glad to have a nice new unlumpy thing to sleep on! I love memory foam beds, my shoulders don't ache the next day.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Debi, My heart feels for you. I'll be praying for comfort & strength for you.

Lez ... At first I was thinking about a spinning wheel falling off the car and was distressed! When I realized you were talking about the car's wheel!!!  I'm so glad you are okay.

I've been to the Rose Tree shop many times in years past. My oldest son lived a couple of doors down for a few years. Such a tiny shop but filled to the brim with so many things!

My granddaughter will be here next week and we'll be starting our seeds for the garden ... that is, if I can get her away from Popaw.


----------



## jd4020 (Feb 24, 2005)

wow! sure glad you are all right IowaLez. That sure wakes up sleepy drivers in hurry!!

It's been a busy couple of weeks here at our house. I've been working outside as much as the weather will allow me and have gotten a lot of the garden cleaned up & ready to go. Have to add some of that wonderful compost to my beds. I helped a friend serve up some of the recipes she makes with maple sirup, made here in our neck of the woods at Funks Grove, located by Shirley, IL, just off of I-55 south of Bloomington-Normal. They have a little shop they sell the sirup from and if you're passing through, I highly recommend you stopping and buying some. Anyway, my friend makes the most fabulous maple sirup fudge--sirup, real cream & real butter. What's to argue about that. mmmmm.......While I was helping her (I was serving whilst she was talking to the groups coming through the nature center) my dh was at an auction bidding on several things that I have been looking for, a manikin was one and he got it. It's for my historical clothing display for Civil War clothing. He won the bid and, sweet man that he is, also bought me an old oak rocker for my b-day, saying that every new Grama needs a rocker.  It's so comfortable. 
I was beginning to lag a bit in my spirit when lo & behold, the Lord sent back the red winged blackbirds and the Robins. That was on Mar. 1 in my yard.  So, doesn't matter that it's not the 21rst, spring is officially here. My chicks arrived this past Monday and as usual they are just delightful to watch scurrying around the tanks. I raise them in old oval water tanks with heavy steel fence panels to keep out the furry enemies that would feast upon them. Although I lost three, the rest seem to be doing well. The farrier was here on Tuesday and one of my girls has the beginnings of hoof thrush. I started treatment and it showed great improvement the next day. Will continue treatment thru next week and hopefully, we will have nipped it in the bud. 
I have some seeds started in my seed room. It is always exciting to have those going in anticipation of preparing for the growing season. Dh will be getting out the planter soon for corn & beans.
We have been talking, planning and gathering materials for re-doing our kitchen and main bathroom. Well, we started this Monday. The bathroom is almost finished and dh & I picked up our new counter tops yesterday afternoon. The cupboards are fine, solid maple wood, but after 45 years, the counter tops are quite cracked. Work will resume come Monday as dh needs to re-work the water lines for the new sink, which is being shipped.
Today is a bright, sunny day. I found a nest one of my buff goose has made and there was an egg in it. Our first one.  Everyone that needed to be treated has been, happy munching and tail swishing is going on around the barnyard and I am content.
Well, didn't realize how long this was. Guess I was feeling chatty.  Hope everyone is doing well.
God bless you & yours,
jd


----------



## IowaLez (Mar 6, 2006)

My son went online last night to look up the funny sound that $700 car had been making before the wheel fell off, and it was not having any grease inside the joint, making it bind up and shear off.

I told him this morning he did a good job of steering us and the car didn't spin or anything, and he told me ALL vehicles are designed so the armature or whatever he called it is the lowest point, holding the frame and stuff off the roadway, which will automatically make the car stay straight until stopped.

So if YOUR wheel falls off, don't panic, just steer to the shoulder and it won't spin out.


----------



## jd4020 (Feb 24, 2005)

It is good to know, as we drive older vehicles. And as I re-read my post, I didn't mean to imply your driver was being sleepy. Take care. 
jd


----------



## IowaLez (Mar 6, 2006)

Wind in Her Hair said:


> so thankful you survived that car ordeal, Lez! WHEW!!!
> 
> Lez, thank you for the sweet invite - I am certain to take you up on it - especially if I can convice that wonderfully sweet and world-class chef husband of yours into making me another of his PERFECT mint juleps!  :buds: (Is it gonna be race day again?):hobbyhors


Unfortunately, this year the Kentucky Derby race is the weekend before SHF, :awh: but we can still have mint julips! :happy2: I have to juggle being gone with getting plants watered in the coldframes then, so don't know what day we arrive there, by Friday for sure, tho. If you want to bring a cooler or lunch and stash it with us on any day, that's okay, too. And that goes for anybody here who comes to the SHF, not just WIHH. Come sit and rest your weary feet. We can have a show and tell of our purchases!


----------



## IowaLez (Mar 6, 2006)

Wind in Her Hair said:


> Lez, I REALLY hope you will enter some of your skeins in the skein competition this year - espeically that Fourth of July Firecracker one - that was just awesome! :bow: :clap:


Yes, I am going to enter all the categories. I wish I could enter more than one skein in each, tho. Do you think a thick and thin Border Leicester thread wrapped yarn would qualify as bulky? It would knit up best on larger needles, I think. And that firecracker yarn will be one of them.

After the show, the firecracker yarn is going to be incorporated into a scarf or other non-washable item and entered in the knitting or crochet category at the fireworks convention in August, so i am trying to decide what to make and use it for. The yellow Brown Sheep fiber I just got would coordinate with it pretty good, I think.

I was looking at my new silk hankies and I can hardly wait to spin them up. I will have my daughter take pics this afternoon when she gets home, so you all can see the pretty colors.

I am trying to decide about what class to take at SHF, if any. The yarn dyeing class is cheap and nice, but the rug braiding class looks fun, too. I think Honey would kill me if I took that up, tho. No new crafts for me! I think I really just want my money to buy fibers, tho. The whole Mother's Day weekend gets to be pretty expensive, with having to tend to my Mom that Sunday. Her favorite place to eat is right there in Lake Elmo, and it is a really good restaurant. I have reservations for Sunday afternoon, which is a miracle, they book up a year in advance.


----------



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

IowaLez, 
I thought the first time I read your post you meant spinning wheel, too- and what a sinking feeling to think you lost your Majacraft wheel! So glad it wasn't, hope it works out with your son's car! (and of course, so glad everyone is safe)
Have you posted your yarns in Ravelry so we can peek????
We are getting ready here to start seeds, too- and snow has melted enough to get the old manure onto the raspberries and fruit trees, everything I should have done last fall!

My BIG blessing is that we are getting 2 beautiful registered Jacob ewes 
http://seattle.craigslist.org/oly/grd/2887759285.html
to go with my soft fiber Jacob ram. I am excited because not only is the fleece nice, but one has 4 horns (have you seen those fantastic 4 horned Jacob rams?) and the sire is lilac, which I'm hoping might come through a bit.
My adult dd daughter was praying for an "Israel sheep"- as you probably have read they are called Jacob sheep because of the spots and the story of Jacob in the Bible (Genesis 30, I believe) about the spotted sheep. 
Also getting a Saanan bottle doe from a friend, probably the same time we get these ewes, so will be taking care of babies. (and Nubian and LaMancha are due any time!)
Spring is here!!!! 
A friend went to Florida, Bahamas and such and picked up shells for spinning- I am so excited! Going to make her a Jane Thornley-ish wrap with them dangling.... 
Happy fiber days, ladies!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

jd, You saw redwing blackbirds??? Yippeee! Spring IS here! We've seen robins for a few weeks, but for me it isn't spring yet until the red wings come back. I can usually hear them before I see them.

Beautiful day today. We had a family from the Chicago 'burbs down. I taught one of the daughters how to spindle and Paul went off to the shop and made her a spindle to take home. Gave the parents a clump of garlic to replant. The little one got a bouquet of peacock feathers. Put up 8 pints of beef and knit a couple row of a new shawl. I finished this one yesterday




























It is a simple elongated garter stitch with a picot edge. -Pattern is Storm Cloud by Hanna Breetz 

I altered it a bit by using Aran weight yarn and size 10-1/2 needles.

After the increase on row 72, I knit 3 rows then finished with a picot bind off. (Bind off one stitch, * cast on 3 stitches using cable cast on, bind off 7 stitches*. Repeat from * to *


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

All the lovely work you gals and guys do have me hooked on knitting. Im doing a pair of socks now on size 3 dpns, and I love it!

I havent touched any of my crochet projects for weeks. I got the "try it" set of interchangeable needles (6,7 & 8) from knit picks, plus a set of size 6 bamboo dpns. Tonight I rounded out my set of circular needles and cables and dpn's.

I really like using the dpns now. I went ahead and picked up 2 32inch cables so I can give that a try as well. I dont want to go any smaller than the size 3 needles.
So I just went ahead and got the size 4&5 circ needles and dpns and think I will really enjoy that. If I want to make any socks on size 3 I have the dpns for it.

Oh and I blame all of you for this :hysterical: :lookout:


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

The boxes are gone from my dinning room :whistlin: They are only moved to the basement but still. Now I tackle the dinning table and the other surfaces. Maybe I'll have a table to eat at tonight


----------



## rabbitgeek (Mar 22, 2008)

At the March meeting of the Sacramento Weavers and Spinners Guild Saturday Group we had a dye meeting. 
It was a busy day. I posted a bunch of pictures on my blog.
http://francosfiberadventure.blogspot.com/2012/03/swsg-march-dye.html

It was a good day!
Franco Rios, Sacramento, Calif.


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

IHN, congrats on the two new ewes! (Can you say that 3 times, really fast?)

Lez, that is one of my irrational fears--losing a wheel. Glad you're okay.

Lovely shawl, Cyndi! Amazing.

Good for you, Marchwind! Eating an elephant one bite at a time...

Looks like fun, Franco. I'll read more at the blog. 

Pearl, you too? You're knitting socks on size 3 dpns and NOT crocheting? Am I the only holdout? :ashamed:


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Hehehe, Weever we'll covert you yet. But you were already a spinner and didn't know it. I bet you already know how to knit too but just haven't gotten into it yet. We just need something that is fun to work you for you. Wash clothes, yes I know you crochet them, are quick, easy (if you want them to be) and portable (which I know is important to you). Maybe at MFF when you have tie to sit for a few minutes, I can help you if you like.

Franco that looks like fun. Dye days with a group of people are such a good time.

Pearl, WooHoo!!! Photos, don't forget.

IHN lucky ewe  2 girls for your lucky guy, I bet he will be thrilled. Photos from you too 

Cyndy I love your shawl. So simple but beautiful! Is that homespun and dyed by you?

Lezlie, like everyone else I had horrific visions of your spinning wheel flying off the car on the highway. Glad itwasn't your spinning wheel but still a horrific thing to have happen. On Saturday on Car Talk they were just talking about this too. I'm glad everyone and your wheel are safe.

Didn't tackle the dinning table like I planned yesterday. It was way too beautiful outside, felt like 70. So I brushed the Collies, picked up poop, got all the dishes done, and started laundry. It's raining today so maybe I'll get the table done. It is so wonderful to open the windows and air the place out.


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

Iowaliz- glad you're okay. whew!
Rabbitgeek- nice yarn and blog!

I bought some turbo knitting needles today. I started a skirt for a granddaughter. It's easy peasy but my cable needles were too long so I just had to run all the way to South Bend to get a set of shorter ones. I'm off to pick up DS from school and try them out!


----------



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

Here is the Jane Thornley's freebie pattern- baked squash- and I plyed the seashells my friend brought back ( she is our Sunday School teacher, widowed this year, and precious) from her vacation- 
super easy fun knit! 









Marchwind, hope you get your boxes done today! I should be out there shaving goats udders, but here at the computer instead. Really am going out.....
Love the length of that stormcloud, Cyndi, and the picot trim- copied it down, adds a nice touch.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

IHN that is really nice. Did you spin all that yarn? Was the super chunky stuff done on your Indian head spinner? That would be a great gift for your friend. So creative!


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

Wow.... you miss this post for a day and it explodes. 
Lez, I am so glad you are OK. How scary. I have a good friend who lived in Spain and drove a cooper mini. She is almost 50 now and was in her 20's then. She was driving by the place where she had purchased her car and the wheel came off and bounced in front of her and went into their parking lot. She stopped and chewed them out good for selling a defective car, etc. When she got back to her apartment, she found a pile of lug nuts right beside where she had parked. Evidently someone was stealing her tire and was scared off somehow. 

Marchie, glad you got some room to work. It makes a BIG difference. 

Cyndi, LOVE your shawl. The colors, the style, the way it hangs. Great job!!!

Franco, I am looking forward to doing that soon. I hope to get to visit this group I found. 

InHisName, I am so excited for you with your new ewes. I love Jacob sheep!! Your project is beautiful. The seashells are a nice touch!!


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

Cyndi- I just can't wrap my head around how you KNIT to get a project to look like that! It's wonderful!

IHN- that's fantastic! I love it.


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

IHN, that is fantastic & creative!




> Pearl, you too? You're knitting socks on size 3 dpns and NOT crocheting? Am I the only holdout?


 Yes! Its like #3 are the perfect size. I thought they were going to be way to small, & they are just the opposite. Ive got 2 or 3 crochet projects that can wait till I get back to them!!



> WooHoo!!! Photos, don't forget.


 I wish I was a little better at them (photo's), this is my 3rd sock, here goes:


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

IHN, I Love the look of your squash shawlette! Beautiful!

Great job on the socks Pearl!! Come on Weever, join in the sock revolution!

Marchie, the yarn wasn't even handspun but a commercial yarn I bought. Love the colors of it and that pattern did the yarn justice.

Callie, It's just a garter stitch (knit each row). Every odd row, I yarn over between knit stitches. Every even row, I drop the yarn over from the previous row. I also used needles 3 needles larger than the yarn called for. Easy, easy pattern.


----------



## stef (Sep 14, 2002)

Wow...you gals ( I think, mostly?) are an inspiration. I'm still working on the baby blanket I started about a month ago. Lesson learned: when making a large, time-consuming project buy *good* quality yarn. I plan to make another one when this is finished because I won't quit 3/4 of the way through. But, it would look so much better if the yarn was nicer. 

My friend and I plan to learn how to knit socks. We've got the supplies, just need to get started.

Memo to self: Actually, when knitting _anything_ get good yarn! LOL


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Thanks MLF.

Weever & Stef, come on in, it really is a lot of fun. the yarn i used was just Red heart, I liked the color and texture of that one.

I mostly used the link Gam gave me,

http://www.cometosilver.com/socks/SockClass_Start.htm.

I did get stuck in a few places, I found this lady on youtube that helped clear things right up. She does vids in 4 parts this is the first. The links to the others should pop-up on the side screen as you go along.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9NQMGCo_mXY[/ame]

[YOUTUBE]9NQMGCo_mXY[/YOUTUBE].

how to make a center pull skein of yarn helped too.
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MLEsinYJt0E[/ame]

[YOUTUBE]MLEsinYJt0E[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

Thanks guys! Jane Thornley patterns, or recipes are perfect for knitters like me. Extra stitches? No problem!!! 
Pearl, I envy your sock! Out of my league.....
well, didn't get the goats bellies shaved, it snowed all day, at least 5 inches! So spun


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Thank you IHN, its easy between silvers sight and the vids. Thats only my 3rd sock. I havent even made a pair yet. Ive only been hand knitting less than a month,okay maybe a little longer than that. i started out on knifty knitter looms, I got tired of the limitations with those and got some needles.


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Wind in Her Hair said:


> PearlB, third time is the charm - my first two socks never got mates neither - but keep them so you can laugh at them later.
> 
> IHN, your creation is lovely and fun! its a perfect evening seaside compliment to a sun dress! (sigh - a girl can dream)
> 
> ...


Thanks thats a great idea.

My first sock I made out of a lion brand yarn. The light stuff for baby type projects. The 2nd out of a fun colored red heart. They were just experiments.So I didnt want to use good yarn on them.

The 3rd one was a lighter colored & worsted red heart. I liked it for the color. However, it was the 1st one I did on the #3's. I discovered that small of a needle does get a bit monotonous. Well, I didnt measure it right, I thought I did, (actually got a bit tired of it) and it doesnt fit :hair:sob:. I was so looking forward to it fitting. The other 2 did, and did well. 

I think I am going to have to have 2 projects going. One on the bigger size #6 needles or so, which I did the 1st 2 on.

Ive got more needles and cables coming though.And yarn, the good stuff in fingering/sock weight. I cant wait to get that, it arrives tomorrow. Ive got 2 32 inch cables coming so I can try the sock's on circular thing.

I want to make a sweater, so think I will have a sweater going also as a break
from the smaller ones. 

I really like those interchangeable needles too. They are just too cool and functional. I discovered #9 is good for double strand projects.
I was just goofing around, started a sweater and got the bottom ribbing done. Then I ran out of my color scheme. It was circular and fit well. So its a start.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Pearl B,
You are getting the hang of it! I guess you didnt need to decrease down those extra 4 stitches after all?
Go ahead and do the kitchener stitch on the toe. It is good practice!
Dont be afraid of that little finishing detail.
It makes all the difference to feel confident in that part. 

Keep up the good work. :thumb:


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Pearl B, the sock came out great! The color is really nice.
I just love that shawl as well IHN! Very pretty!
So guess what I found?
There is a Fiber Festival coming up about an hour away from me the third weekend in April! Woo hoo!!
DD and are are going to go together, as niether of us has ever been to one. Dh has even said he might go. I'm so excited. We won't be staying and camping, as I'm not comfortable being away from Mom right now over night, but I'm still excited!:hobbyhors


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Thank you GAM & HM,

I took it down to before the toe decreases cause it doesnt fit. :sob::sob::badmood: I want a pair out of that yarn. It will be good practice 
and I need something to do on my #3's anyways. 

Thats one thing I didnt do with the other 2 pair is grafting the toes. Thats a bit tricky. I need to practice that. Im going to practice on my #6 dpn's. I needed both silver's tutorial and the vid to do that.

I did do it on this sock before I took it back out. It came out okay. I definitely need to practice it. 

I think I got the basic idea though. Your trying to make it look/come out like it would if its knitted, you just need to do it with a tapestry needle. Thats why all the back and forth on the front and back needles. That really threw me at first.

Hercsmama, 
I would so love to go to a fiber festival. Especially since now i have some idea of what fiber is besides red heart yarn :hysterical: I bet you and DD will have a good time. That will be cool if you can get hubby on board too!
I need to check to see if maybe there are some in this area.
-------------------

My package from knitpicks should be here today. New needles and real wool fingering yarn coming :sing: I cant wait to give that a try. :happy2:
We need a knitting smilie


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Yellow Rose! Segiun is only 45 min. to an hour. DFW is about 7 or 8 hours north, since we are just doing it in day trips, that's a bit too far. Lol!


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

I signed dd and I up for the "My first fleece" class. I'd love to take several more, but being as we've never been to one of these, I want plenty of time to look around too!
I should call her and let her know! Lol.


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

No surprise her!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Almost 80 degrees here today. It feels lovely but I fear what this may mean for this summer. I'm making huge strides with the house. I even cleaned my car today, the inside. It hasn't been cleaned since I moved and with these Collies.... well, you can imagine.

Gosh it's just beautiful outside. Supposedly it will be warm and stormy he rest of the week. I have a 3 day work week this week since I took so much time off over my birthday. Plus I have spinning with my new group this Friday.


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Marchwind, this is freaky weather. We may not be MN cool in the summer (and the humidity is atrocious some days), but this is freaky. I am a bit worried, too, that we'll have 100 degree weather this summer. And I. will. die.


----------



## Lythrum (Dec 19, 2005)

*Breaking the Chinook Curse*

There is a backstory, so you may want a cup of coffee.  I'll wait. :bored:

So....
Last year I was wandering through the my local yarn store, when I saw the most beautiful skein of sock yarn. It was Mountain Colors Bearfoot sock yarn, in the color of 'Chinook'. It was beautifully soft and shiny, and I had to have it. I had decided at that point that I was going to master making socks if it killed me, and that yarn was going to be my first sock. 

So I got the yarn, and the double pointed needles, and started to work on Silver's sock tutorial. I had a couple of inches knit, realized that I had messed up the ribbing, so I ripped it out and started over. Then I got down to the bottom of the cuff and realized that somehow I had added quite a few stitches along the way...so I ripped it out. Then I got it knit down past the heel, and realized two things...the sock was enormous (I think because my needles were too big) and I wasn't going to have enough yarn to finish it (and at $24 a skein I wasn't going to have a $48 pair of socks). :Bawling:

I happened to find a Mountain Colors pattern 'Soda Springs Sock' that called for one skein, so I decided that I would try that. It is a neat pattern with false cable-looking eyelet ribbing. I got the first few inches knitted and then realized that I had messed up the eyelet ribbing pattern, so I ripped it out. At the point I decided that the yarn was cursed, and it was also looking careworn from all of the knitting and ripping out. gre:

I sat it aside in my closet for a couple of months to cool off, and started knitting Silver's tutorial with an entirely new skein of yarn a friend had given me, that had never touched the 'Chinook' yarn. Feeling confident after successfully knitting my first pair of socks, I decided to tackle the cursed yarn again. I waffled between doing another Silver sock or trying the Soda Springs sock, but I settled on Soda Springs because I had bought it specifically for that yarn. I finished it this morning, woohoo! Now I just have to make the second one. :run:


DSCF5249 by Lythrum_Knits, on Flickr


DSCF5248 by Lythrum_Knits, on Flickr


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Woohoo! It's an actual sock! Yay you!


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Ye-haw! Lythrum, that is great. 
Good job on the sock. :thumb:


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Lythrum,
Beautiful job with the sock and yarn! :thumb:
And thank you for the link, Im going to give that a try. 
Doesnt it feel good to conquer the yarn that was giving you a hard time :wizard:

Weever, 

I know what you mean, Im in the desert and think its going to be ungodly hot this year. 

-------------------
I got my needles and cables from knit picks yesterday. Im just in 7th heaven.
I know the reason I have stuck with knitting this time is the needles.
They are just so nice to use. Ive got ideas for a bunch of projects. Im now focused on socks and sweaters, instead of blankets.

I got what I need to try the magic loop method for socks


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Well done! The one is beautiful.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I'm trying an experiment. I'm going to bump all the newer threads and see if they show up on the new sandbox page until they get our forum up and going.


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

I see it!


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

It shows up for me in 'new posts', but not on the fiber forum board. Hmm.


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

I see it too


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

The only way I could get back here was to follow and email I got telling me about posts on the thread. I haven't tried the "new posts" idea


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Hello--anyone out there?


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Yea we're here! Good Morning to you Weever . It's kind of empty here. Hopefully they have the house finished really soon.


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Well, we might as well chat, even if it doesn't stay.

I was spinning in the sun for an hour or so, and got a bit frustrated at the end. I'm not sure the wheel is taking in the spun yarn as well as I'd like. There were some loops of yarn doubled over on itself on the bobbin. And sometimes I'd "let" the yarn feed in, and it didn't, hardly. 

I'll have dh look at it, to see what he thinks. Other than that, it was going well. I'm thinking about plying the blue and the white together, though I know I'll probably run out of one before the other. Just like the thought of the tweed look...


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

It's probably the tension/ Or you might have a little loop of fiber wrapped about one of the hooks. Sometimes the hairs can be small enough that you can't see them but it's enough to stop the yarn from feeding on. When that happens I'll pull the yarn backward out the orifice with a snap to break the fiber. If that isn't the case then it is most likely the tension that needs adjusting. Have Mike take a look he should be able to figure it out if you can't. I'm really happy to hear you are spending time spinning  This is such nice weather to sit outside and spin. I wish I lived closer I'd come over and join you.

Hey, do you guys go to the South Haven Farmer's Market? I finally got over to the Winter Farmer's Market here on Saturday. There was a woman here who normally is at the South Haven Farmer's Market in the summer. She sells soap.

Also did you get those pictures?


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Dh figured it was tension trouble, so I gave it a half-twist. I'll keep the loop idea in mind for next time. 

I wish you lived closer, too. 2 hours is hardly conducive to spontaneous gatherings.

We haven't been to the South Haven Market. There are more markets than there are hours in the day and days in the week. DH and I have talked about rotating between markets, but he's a hard sell. Thinks you have to be there every week to build a customer base. But with dry beans and wool, there's no reason (other than that) to go every week. 

I did get the pictures, thankyouverymuch! Now I just have to forward them on...


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Well wecan half plan a gathering. I do day trips to Ann Arbor and Grosse Pointe and they are 1 1/2 - 2 1/2 hours away. So any time you want to do a get together. Or I could meet you at a farmer's market. This will be my summer for investigating my surroundings on my days off. I think I will devote one of the two days to investigating a new place, day trips. 

Oh and if you want to see the other threads that are sort of going go directly to the Fiber forum. I know the only way I can access this thread is to go to my UCP (Users Control Panel)


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

Pearl B, I LOVE your sock. Way to persevere. Go ahead and finish it up. You can do it.

Lythrum, again perseverence paid off. The yarn is beautiful and I LOVE the details of the pattern you chose. WAY TO GO!!

I hope to finish the rest of the fleeces this week. I have not had the flu in over 10 years. The last time I was sick to my stomach was when I had meningitis almost 7 years ago. This one hit me hard and fast and lasted about 24 hours. My sweet man is down with it now. Sigh..... So, I started the week behind again, but praising the Lord the nastiness is behind me. 

We took our lambs to the butcher this past weekend. I am down to 4 ewes who are all pregnant. The babies will be pure Shetland. We used a registered Shetland ram this past Fall. I would love to make my flock bigger, but until we can afford perimeter fencing, I don't see that happening.


----------



## IowaLez (Mar 6, 2006)

Since last Tuesday we have had our house windows wide open, day and night. I got out all my Summer clothes and put away Winter ones. I have been going barefoot a whole 6 weeks earlier than usual. Our dairy farmer neighbor got his oats planted 3 days ago, the earliest in the history of his family farm, since 1883. He came and disced my garden space yesterday, before it rained.

Last night we had a big storm, with high winds. The heavy rain has made the grass grow tremendously, just overnite, so now we have to mow the lawn. Summer birds are everywhere. 

The old timers are worried we will have another killer-heat Summer. So far it is on track for that. I really hope not, tho.


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

IowaLez said:


> The old timers are worried we will have another killer-heat Summer. So far it is on track for that. I really hope not, tho.


I am worried about that, too...


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

HI all! I love all the shawls and socks! I finished my mom's socks, and knitted up a little sachet for a nice smelling bar of lavender soap (she loves lavender) and used the pretty little box I got in the last sock swap and sent mom her (late a tad) birthday gift! I was in such a hurry to mail I forgot to get pictures. :shocked:
Spent yesterday, which was my first real day off in awhile, working outside. It was glorious! We have cabbages and pea plants growing like crazy, got some tomatoes and onions planted, have a rose bush planted, and put some barn cleanings out around in new flower beds. We counted 32 dead trees around our house, mostly pines. The are all extremely tall and the cracking and popping in the wind yesterday afternoon was a little unnerving. But it was too windy to cut any down. We have already cut down 4 big trees. Sorta looks like a war zone in the yard, other than the planting beds we have done. Everything seems to be growing overnight! And today we have steady rain going. :bowtie: That should be good for the things I put out yesterday! 

ok, so, after all that, and then celebrating my youngest's 12th birthday, I grabbed some hand cards and my shetland fleece and tried to card. It just doesnt seem to be working. Got to looking at my cards and it seems the tips are sorta a hook shape, not straight. Now, I am a TOTAL novice on this, is that what they are supposed to look like? These are some hand cards I got off ebay. I have never tried them before. 
Anyway, when I saw that kandm had some for sale, I immediately put in to buy those cards, so maybe that will work. I feel pretty sure I have the correct motions going, well, , I have been carding with those stupid little dog brushes, so I don't know what is up. Advice??? I am really really wanting to get this carded so I can play with spinning it. I hate the thought of dragging out the little dog brushes again....but I might!


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

> Spring is here, too! Unbelieveable -and yet -people are still ice fishing with over a foot of ice covering the lakes!


 Kinda bizarre huh? Today is supposed to be the 1st day of spring and it snowed here yesterday!:hysterical:
I didnt appreciate the sudden cold since I just got used to t-shirts and shorts again. 

Just a quick question about socks. So youre about to start turning the heel. 
I have the stitches set for 36. Thats 18 on one needle, and 9 on the other 2.
When I start the heel (keeping silvers tutorial in mind, its the only pattern Ive used so far) would I slip 1, purl 9 then P2tog, & P1,turn, then follow the tutorial as usual? (slip 1, knit 5, K2tog, K1,turn) etc. 
TIA.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

My big fear for this area is that the trees are all in heavy bud. This is a huge fruit area. I fear we might still get a killing frost that will kill all the new growth ruining an entire years worth of fruit. This would destroy the local economy. It's going to be 86 today and warmer tomorrow.

I hope we are all wrong.


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

Marchwind said:


> My big fear for this area is that the trees are all in heavy bud. This is a huge fruit area. I fear we might still get a killing frost that will kill all the new growth ruining an entire years worth of fruit. This would destroy the local economy. It's going to be 86 today and warmer tomorrow.
> 
> I hope we are all wrong.


That is my fear as well.


----------



## cwgrl23 (Feb 19, 2004)

Hey all, just thought I would check in. It has been a while. We too are having very unseasonable weather. While the warm weather is nice, it does concern me as to what this summer will bring. I have not really been knitting. Spent some of the nice weather getting stuff done around the house. Thursday I had my fourth left knee surgery. So I have been knitting much due to being quite loopy :banana::gaptooth::grin: It doesn't help that I fell down the last stair trying to get to my bedroom right after surgery. Was not good!

I am hoping in the next week or so to not need quite so much of the good stuff and be able to start getting my life back. :drum::banana:

No Shepard's Harvest for me this year. :shrug: I may or may not be off crutches and I just can't risk it.

So if I reply and it doesn't make much sense, I am sorry! It is probably the pain meds talking. :grin:

Carrie in SD


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Pearl B. said:


> Just a quick question about socks. So youre about to start turning the heel.
> I have the stitches set for 36. Thats 18 on one needle, and 9 on the other 2.
> When I start the heel (keeping silvers tutorial in mind, its the only pattern Ive used so far) would I slip 1, purl 9 then P2tog, & P1,turn, then follow the tutorial as usual? (slip 1, knit 5, K2tog, K1,turn) etc.
> TIA.


I just saw this buried in here. 

It sounds like you have got it though. :thumb:
If those other 2 needles each with 9 are bugging you, you can transfer the stitches to one needle while you work the heel.
I do that a lot, leaving the top of the foot stitches on one needle until I finish the gusset decreases.

You will begin to see why patterns are written how they are.
It is just to keep the stitches divided for each part. Once you get the gist of it,
you can follow the pattern w/o really thinking that hard about keeping each needle numbered.

Keep it up, you are doing great.


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Thank you GAM for all the help and encouragement.
I got in a hurry and my question came out kinda garbled
In silvers tutorial, it says for turning the heel to purl 2 past center. I was wondering, is that a general rule of thumb for all patterns?

And is the next decrease based on half of the first?

So if the 1st decrease is 12, the next would be 6?

So far silver tutorial is the only pattern Ive used. 


One more question, Im making a pair of socks and want it to be a surprise. I know the person's shoe size if 6 & a half.
So would I just make it that size? Or would you make it 6 and 3/4 for a little extra room, so it isnt too tight?
TIA


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

You have figured out the basic formula for heel turns. 
Over time you will decide how wide you want the heel cup to be.
It is very customizable.

As to sizing socks, it depends. If the person has chubbier feet it can be a good idea to make them a bit longer. If the wool is going to shrink much, same thing.
Sometimes I look at my socks and think they look way too long and skinny, but they still fit great.

Knowing exactly when to start the toe decreases is a delicate art.
In my opinion a bit too big is better than too small, they wear better and last longer.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

For the way I close my toe, I allow two inches before the end of the foot. Easy enough when I am knitting socks for myself, just put the sock on!

When knitting for others, I found a nifty shoe size to sock length conversion guide.

It has a TIP: "for 1/2 sizes use the measurement for the next whole size. For wide width sizes, go up one whole size."

I got mine at a fiber fair, but there is an email ... [email protected] pacbell.net

Somewhere I posted a picture of this handy-dandy guide.




mamajohnson said:


> HI all! I love all the shawls and socks! I finished my mom's socks, and knitted up a little sachet for a nice smelling bar of lavender soap (she loves lavender) and used the pretty little box I got in the last sock swap and sent mom her (late a tad) birthday gift!


I'm so glad that little box is making the rounds bringing a smile to people's faces! :thumb:

One of our peach trees is in full bloom. Don't like seeing that at all. :nono:

I was able to harvest a handful of asparagus for breakfast yesterday though! Yum!!


----------



## Falls-Acre (May 13, 2009)

Whine start:

I started a new job a few weeks ago, this is the first full week of it. And it's a very physical and demanding job, which I haven't done in years. I've already lost 5 lbs, but my feet and hands hurt badly. I haven't been able to bring myself to do much of anything this week except animal chores. I'm practically living on pain medication to keep things manageable (I use homeopathic, so less danger to the lining of my stomach).

I have only picked up my hook/needles for classes on Sunday. I just hurt way too much to try to do much of anything else. :/

Okay, whine over.


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Thanks GAM & MLF,

Great tip's about the sizing. I hadnt thought of shrinkage. Id rather go a bit to big than to small. They can always be around the house socks.

I took my last one apart cause it was to short, thats so frustrating! :hair:sob:


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Whine away, Falls-Acre. Is it just "getting in shape" pain, or something more? Getting in shape pain is good pain, and woot! for 5 lbs. lost! But if it's something more, be careful. Your new employer doesn't want a work comp claim, and neither do you.


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

> I started a new job a few weeks ago, this is the first full week of it. And it's a very physical and demanding job, which I haven't done in years.


I had a job like that. I was in pretty good shape when I started yet still. I dont think there wasnt a part of my body that didnt ache for 3 months. Most everyone new hire went through about the same, and same length. 

The money was good, I got and stayed in the best shape of my life. That was a definite perk. Good Luck, the pain will go away soon enough!!


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

OH FA.... take it easy. Do you have a deep tub you can soak in?


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

OUCH, FA!

I dug the remaining garlic (volunteers from what wasn't harvested last year), tilled up the area. Separated the garlic into individual cloves and planted 6 rows ... probably 80-100 to a row. I hurt, but it's a good hurt!


----------



## BlueberryChick (May 12, 2008)

Happy Spring! It's been a very mild winter, even for the south, but this is the earliest spring I can remember. The azaleas are blooming, as well as the dogwoods. The daffodils are already done. Amazing.


----------



## PKBoo (Apr 10, 2008)

Oh Falls Acres - so sorry to hear! No wonder you haven't been able to get to finishing your wheel. 

Do you have access to a hot tub? We were blessed to have one here when we moved in, and it really does help with the aches and pains. 

Hope you get adjusted soon - do you think it will ease up as you get used to it?


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Here is the yarn I plied on Sunday. It's a 2-tone fiber, dyed lime and chestnut. Spun by dh and plied by me (I needed the bobbin). It's hard to see what goes where because of the funky coloring. 

By the way, I know you're supposed to put a dime in the bobbin like that, because Marchwind did it. But WHY do we do this? :huh:








[/url]
P3100001 by shadysidefarm, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Funky colours, Weever! Very spring like and cheerful.

The dime (or quarter or nickel or penny) lets you see the size of a single, and gives you a 'known quantity' to measure against. 


Now, this next picture is for Forerunner, who is bemoaning the lack of winter where he lives. This is what it looks like outside my window about five minutes ago:









This morning, I could see the ground in places where the sun had been shining, but it started snowing earlier and hasn't let up all day. It's okay though, because we are at risk for a drought if we don't get more moisture ... and we have had a lot of warm days, so the snow we did have was melting nice & evenly, and now we'll get topped up and it can melt some more ... this way it soaks in the ground instead of just melting and running off into the lakes & rivers. The ground really needs it, so it's okay.

Plus, around here, spring is just mud and slush. People rhapsodize about spring in more temperate climates, but we kinda don't get spring. We get "the tail end of winter" and then BAM it's summer. 

Off to knit now!


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Nice 2 tone weever. I could find a project for that color.

Nice pic frazzle, you can keep, it or give it FR!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Weever you did a fine job of plying that yarn. And as Frazzle said the dime or whatever coin you chose to use is just a point of reference. Something that everyone is familiar with so they can get a perspective on the size. Since I know you aren't one for bragging this would be so people have an idea of what you are working with; rather than how wonderfully you have learned so quickly to spin and ply 

Oh Frazzle don't I know about mud season. The mud puddles you don't dare to drive through, they are sucking muck until the frost goes out. Yea that's something I'm not going to miss, I don't think.


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Oh, frazzle, what I wouldn't give for a little snow. We got robbed this winter, robbed! (Okay, I don't really want snow anymore, because we would lose all our fruit crops in Michigan, a huge fruit state. But I could've used a LOT more snow this December-February.)

Thanks for the education. Specifically WHAT would you use that funky colored yarn for, Pearl? I'm curious, because it's not saying anything to me, at all. And I STILL need the bobbin.


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

A shirt. Definitely a shirt. I want to learn to make light lacy summer shirts. One's that can be worn over a bikini type top. I might have to design my own, that would be okay!
Or maybe a vest. It would go nice with a dark colored shirt underneath.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Weever wind the yarn off into a ball or if you have a niddy noddy. Then you can finish the yarn by washing it. Do you know how much you have there? Maybe mittens or a hat.


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

When I ever decide to take up spinning, that dime just won't do.

I'll be measuring my yarn singles with a silver dollar. :grin:


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Forerunner said:


> When I ever decide to take up spinning, that dime just won't do.
> 
> I'll be measuring my yarn singles with a silver dollar. :grin:


Whenever THAT happens. 

I think we might still be able to see the very edges of a dime next to your singles.

You better have all your ewes bred for trips the way you go through yarn. 
Extreme Shepherding, coming up next! :teehee:

How is your flock doing, BTW? 
Updates are appreciated. :angel:


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Weever,
Here is the end result of the black Corriedale I got from you:


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

My flock is thoroughly enjoying green pasture, and waiting patiently for shearing day.
A local sheep man offered to give me some instruction and assistance in that endeavor. 

Not to worry, my appetite for yarn will eventually require that I spin.
I'm just not quite ready to have my net production rate reduced by 99%, indefinitely. :sob:


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Wow, Cyndi, that is beautiful! I can't believe that all came from 3-ish ounces of roving. Amazing!

Pearl, it would have to be a tiny (or very lacy) shirt. I'll wind it off today and see what I've got. Since neither of us cared about the yarn, the front half of it was plied with a very thin ivory single (sewing thread that my dh likes to spin) and then the last half was plied onto itself from the inside and outside of the ball. I'll put it on a niddy noddy today to wash and so you-all can see how REALLY funky it is.


----------



## IowaLez (Mar 6, 2006)

You know, you hear about people taking Ambien and doing things in their sleep.

The most common side affect is sleep eating, binging in the middle of the night and not remembering it, and mysteriously gaining weight. One woman who made a YouTube video, filled her bathroom sink and toilet with Honey Nut Cheerios, barfed all over, and peed in her bed (Oh that was funny!).ound:

Well, I haven't been sleeping well lately, so took an Ambien last nite and went to bed. 

I woke up at 6am, with my head and neck covered in butter and gooey raisin cookies! :shocked: ound: I have one faint memory of staggering around in the kitchen, but it is only a few seconds worth and everything else is blacked out. :huh:

I had to wash my hair twice to get it all out, and the bed was a mess, which stuff is in the washer now, except my big body pillow is a load on it's own. :shrug:

Honey is annoyed, and wasn't laughing this morning over my fiasco!:hrm:


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)




----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Too bad you couldn't channel that to some wonderful spinning. Lezlie, that is just scary to me. That a drug could do that and that people knowingly take it. Yikes!!


----------



## IowaLez (Mar 6, 2006)

Marchie,

Thanks for the concern... I don't think people have to be afraid of Ambien, it is taken by millions of people with no ill effects, and most sleep disorder doctors say the sleepwalking thing is not a huge problem.

Thankfully I didn't try to drive somewhere, altho where one would go around here at 3am is beyond me.

Another anecdotal story is a woman took cereal and milk to bed, and woke up covered in it. It makes no sense, doing this stuff. Some people even cook food while asleep. You wake up the next day and wonder what the heck was I doing? I only remember one moment, when I walked past the laundry room and came into the dim night light.

That's the problem, you don't sit and eat in the kitchen, nice and neat, it seems everybody takes their food back to bed with them. Seeing that woman's bathroom counter and sink covered in Cheerios made me really laugh, tho. No cereal in the house, or that coulda been me!

I've taken Ambien many times, but this is the first incident of doing things in my sleep that I know of. I suppose it coulda happened before, but I didn't wake up covered in food to prove it.


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

weever said:


> Wow, Cyndi, that is beautiful! I can't believe that all came from 3-ish ounces of roving. Amazing!


Not to annoy Forerunner too much, but this is one of the benefits of spinning and knitting with laceweight yarn - a little fibre goes a long way.


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

weever said:


> By the way, I know you're supposed to put a dime in the bobbin like that, because Marchwind did it. But WHY do we do this? :huh:


Thanks for the chuckle. I too wondered, and learned. 

I am really loving the Like Button. 

Cyndi, that is beautiful and so fine.


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Cyndi, thats a beautiful shawl. It reminds me of the wings of an Egyptian deity.I cant think of the name of it though. 

Weever,


> it would have to be a tiny (or very lacy) shirt.


 I had a shirt like that and I just loved it, wore it out. It was very light, maybe it was made out of cotton.
I used to wear it over tank tops, bikini tops. Im going to start looking for a pattern like that and see if I can make one. It was basically like a knit t-shirt.

Mrs Homesteader, I thought the like button was kinda silly at first. Now Im getting to really like it too.

You all have inspired me to start making shawls. I like having a project to go along when Im making small stitch socks, it gives me a nice break


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Anyone know where WIHH is? She hasn't posted on HT since the 20th and it isn't like her to be so silent :huh: especially on a Friday. Is this while she was going to be in TX? I can't recall any posts from her on FB either recently.


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Hi All!
I've just been poking about the place for a bit. Lot's of odd things going on with Mom, so most of my reading and surfing has been done from my phone.
Dh and I took the day off yesterday, and took the bike for a ride. Thought Y'all might like to see a little bit of where I live. As always, double click the pic, and it gets bigger!





These are all of the wildflowers around here right now, gonna miss them when we move.
GRATUITOUS PUPPY PIC!!!
They were "sharing" a peacock feather, don't ask where it came from!:hohum:

This little gem came out of our back yard, I have no idea what kind of flower it is, but I love the face!

And this last one is my most recent spinning. It's a single, but I'm getting them thinner!!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

BlueberryChick said:


> The azaleas are blooming, as well as the dogwoods.


Our daffodils are blooming now .... so are the azaleas (!!) and the fruit trees. I've never seen my fruit trees so covered in blooms (much less this early). Be prepared for higher fruit prices this summer/fall if MI fruit trees take a hit with frost.

Debi, what inspiration for spinning ... the wild flowers for colors, I mean.

Your yarn is beautiful!! Love that colorway.


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Almost forgot! The challenges I face in trying to perfect my spinnng are not to be believed!

Now, what do you do when your puppy has to nap, under your foot treadle??????:bored:


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Those are beautiful pics!! I always thought of Texas as desert, or mostly desertish. It seems theres quit a bit more to Texas than that.

Your spinning is coming along quite nicely. You have some cute little helpers!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Beautiful colors to your spring flowers Debi, thanks for sharing.

Your spinning is coming along nicely. I like that green. Any ideas of what your going to do with it?

As for the puppy, i guess be glad he isn't chewing on the treadles. Move him very gently, slide him away just enough. If he is really asleep he will stay that way


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Who here has a Flickr account and posts pictures? I need help. I have never before had problems posting photos from my account to here but now I cannot seem to do it. Can someone who posts photos from their Flickr account please tell me how you do it, step by step, so I can see if something has changed? I've tried all the variables I can thing of and nothing seems to work. Thanks!


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

I do mine with flicker. All I have ever done is right click the pic I want, hit "copy" and go to the opened repsonse box and right click and hit "paste"!
I guess there was some other way to do it, with url's and whatall, but I just copy and paste!k
Edited to add, when I say I click the pic,I mean that literally, mouse is on the pic, nowhere else.


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Pearl B. said:


> Those are beautiful pics!! I always thought of Texas as desert, or mostly desertish. It seems theres quit a bit more to Texas than that.
> 
> Your spinning is coming along quite nicely. You have some cute little helpers!


ound: That would be West Texas! We are in the southern part of what is called The Hill Country. Lots of trees, hay fields,and rivers and small lakes.


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

I just click 'copy image location' then on Ht click on the picture icon. Then it will pop up http://. I click backspace so it wipes that out, then paste the image location into the box.

If I just click image location into the box, it will read http://http:// and then the pic wont post. Thats why I click backspace and wind up with an empty response box, and then paste in the full url.


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

> That would be West Texas!


 I would like to visit West Texas!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

okay I'll do a test post here


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Ha, it worked! That is so much easier than I used to have to do. Thanks ladies you're the best.

Oh and that's my new dog Belu, pronounced (Bee Loo)


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

We have a winner!!!
Adorable dog!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Thanks! He is my rescue I've had him about a month. Very sweet boy

Thanks too for your help with photos.


----------



## pyrobear (Nov 10, 2006)

Pearl B. said:


> Cyndi, thats a beautiful shawl. It reminds me of the wings of an Egyptian deity.I cant think of the name of it though.



Pearl B are you thinking of Isis, Nut or Maat
Isis is the most comen


----------



## stef (Sep 14, 2002)

Hercsmama...it's people like you ( ! ), posting pictures like THAT ( !!) that have made me wish for years I could see Texas. I was pretty much over it, and now you've done it again. So beautiful and open...kinda makes you forget the heat and draught for a while, doesn't it? 

thank you....*  *


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

or










I was thinking of the wings mostly though. The shawl would be the cover over them. I know I have quite an imagination at times! These are Isis.


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Marchwind said:


> Ha, it worked! That is so much easier than I used to have to do. Thanks ladies you're the best.
> 
> Oh and that's my new dog Belu, pronounced (Bee Loo)


 He is adorable!! looks happy too!


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

MullersLaneFarm said:


> Our daffodils are blooming now .... so are the azaleas (!!) and the fruit trees.


What ?

Paul hasn't fed all of that to the horses yet ? :huh:


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

All the peach trees in our area are in full bloom. We have a freeze warning for tomorrow night. Just for one night, so I am praying it does not go that low.


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Spun by me, plied by me. About 80 yds. ranging from sport weight to Aran or maybe even chunky. At first I thought it was overspun, as the skein twisted when I let it hang. But after washing, it does not twist. Any words of wisdom? (I KNOW that the white was overspun--I was having trouble with the wheel.) The funny twisty blue stuff is leftover yarn bits used to tie the skein.








[/url]
P3130046 by shadysidefarm, on Flickr[/IMG]

Spun by dh and plied by me. About 100 yds. The part plied with the white is finer than the part plied back onto itself. 


P3130044 by shadysidefarm, on Flickr

Any ideas for projects with my first yarn? Non-knitter here...


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I think they are great! How about a hat or an headband?

As for tips and words of wisdom, none really. You know it all, I told you all I had and now you need to just take off with it. If they skein hung without a cant then it's fine. I not all of my skeins hang so nicely


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

I think the blue and white would make a nice hat. Maybe gloves or mitts with the other.


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Weever, I think the yarns would make awesome 'contrast weft' in a project done with say, a white base yarn and then these woven in intermittently as colourful textured bits.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Good job Weever! :thumb:


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

TA-DA!

Frazzle's latest pattern




























This is only half a scarf.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Cyndi that turned out beautifully! What does the reverse side look like? Great work Frazzle!!


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

Cyndi, I LOVE it!!! Very nice pattern!!


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Thats beautiful Cyndi, Nice work! I dream of the day I can do something like that.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Beautiful! Love that pattern


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

:clap: Very nice! Is it reversible, or just one sided?
Awesome job Frazzle!:clap:


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

This one is one sided. 

Cyndi knits so fast, she's done ahead of me! I'm still knitting the end of the first half of mine (though, to be fair, I have done more repeats as I want mine long enough for my Dad).

The pattern will go up on Ravelry as soon as I have mine done and blocked - so in the next few days, I expect. Oh - maybe not, I have an alpaca show to work at later this week so I will be busy at that ... might be next week. I'll let you know when it's available though.

I'll make a new thread so people who want to try the pattern out (free for all early adopters from HT who will send pictures I can use on the project page!) can let me know they want to play. 

THANK YOU CYNDI FOR TESTING! :clap:


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

I altered the Last Leaf just slightly ... I removed the center vine .... just wanted to see how it looked

These pictures are closer to the truer color ... think of an avocado kitchen of the 70's


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Lots to report. Remember that Alpaca I was spinning? Well I finished the bobbin and then started on spinning the yarn I wanted to ply it with. I had some silk/merino that I had got at the last Shepherd's Harvest that I attended. This is what that bump looks like 









Well the other morning as I was in the shower getting ready for work. This is what I came out and found on the living room floor








This is what is left of the bobbin holding the Alpaca :sob::sob: The bobbin is ruined, the end of it is gone. I was able to resurrect most of the Alpaca with a few tied ends. That was enough drama for my week.


----------



## Pakalana (Mar 9, 2008)

And now I can enjoy the last few days of my break. Grades are out, with 3 A's and B I'm one measely point away from a 3.7....I hate that! It's like eating your favorite dessert, getting to the last bite and realizing no matter how much you wiggle there's just NO room for it. :smack

My main rooms are all spring cleaned, tons of time on the wheel and with my needles. My dentist is pregnant, so I've been playing with baby socks. She has an obsession with socks, I have an obsession with knitting them....it's a match made in heaven! :happy: Finally got some me knitting in as well. Worked up Wingspan off Ravelry, thanks to GAM's suggestion, with some handspun BFL I finally finished. Now moving on to the Podsters for next winter in Gloss that's been sitting in my basket for over a year now. 

Shortest break of the year, but boy has it been a good one!! :clap:


----------



## Pakalana (Mar 9, 2008)

MARCH!!!

Oh....I think my dogs would be in hiding for a week just from the look on my face.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Then today I got a message from my sister, the one who is part owner of a knit/needlepoint store in Grosse Pointe. Now keep in mind that she knows absolutely nothing about knitting and everything about needlepoint. So she sends me this message that contained 4 photos. She said, "I'm sending this set of wood interchangable needles, and 6 skeins of kid mohair we just got in. Knit something for Mom. Maybe one of these two. I'm sending 3 patterns, you choose. The package is shipped will arrive Thursday."

































I'm speechless


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Pakalana Congratulations on the great grades! Just keep in mind that when you become an RN you will be an RN whether you have a 4.0 or a 3.0. But if you are like me, it may not make a difference to anyone else but it will to you. It's okay, lighten up on yourself. You did a fantastic job and probably better than 90% of your class.

Yea my dog, that precious puppy I just adopted and kept from deaths door did this, grrrrrrrrr. He knew he was in trouble. The gifts from my sister will make it all better though.


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Oh, Marchwind! How awful. Nasty dog. (Sorry, I like dogs, but not when they chew things.)

What a wonderful gift! What kind of needles are they?


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Looks like Marchwind is going to be doing some lace knitting. :whistlin:


----------



## Pakalana (Mar 9, 2008)

March, I know.  Some of this is the RN program here is small, and entrance is once a year...therefore competetive. If it's a tie between to applicants, it comes down to grade points. I'm also going on to get my BSN after my AA in nursing. I need a minimum of a 3.0 and the university grades differently than the college I'm in right now...wiggle room is needed.  

Bottom line is an overachievement drive and college prep schooling in my younger years. I'm learning to temper that just a little...not always a good thing.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Lana - Congrats on the good grades! So good you had a nice break.
Marchwind, I am so sad for you ! :awh:
And happy too! Congrats on the needles, yarn and patterns! It will indeed make the pain a little bearable.


----------



## IowaLez (Mar 6, 2006)

Cyndi, your scarf is wonderful! Frazzle, very nice pattern! I will sure want to try it out when it's available!

March, sorry about your bobbin. I don't have dogs, because I don't like things like this happening. It's bad enuf that I have a BoyCat who is crazy about wool and mohair, the stinkier it is, the better to roll in it, like catnip! He loves to play with a hank of yarn, too. But those knitting needles, yarn and patterns are way cool! I hope you enjoy it all! So nice!

Yesterday the neighbors sheared the remaining 50 sheep of their flock of 160. They sheared the colored ones and the Jacobs while i was gone, but this time I was able to attend.

They had 2 men shearing on plywood in a hoophouse, and I was picking up the sheared fleeces and shoving them into the giant burlap bags that go to China via Chicago. The bags are hung from a tall iron frame, and one person has to climb the ladder up and into the bag every so often and stomp the wool down to compact it as much as possible. A full bag, sewed shut, is hundreds of pounds.

The neighbor gave me three white fleeces to take home. Two are crossbred ewes, but one is a huge Columbia ram fleece, very fine and soft, and about 3 inch staple. I rolled it out and skirted it today, and will begin washing it, soon.

I am going to wash up a bunch of wool to take to Sharon at Shepherd's Harvest Festival, to have her IA mill card it up for me.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I have no idea who makes those needles. I had asked her if she could get me a deal on some Addi Clicks and this is what she has decided to give me. I'm in no way complaining, a gift is a wonderful thing. I was hoping maybe one of you might recognize them and tell me who they are made by. Oh well I'll know soon enough.

Lezlie you know you need photos of those fleeces right?

Pakalana I keep thinking you are already in the RN program. I do understand and I wish you all the luck in the world. I'm sure you will have nothing to worry about.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Oh Marchie! Bad puppie! Is that an Ashford standard bobbin? What a wonderful sister!!

Pakalana, Congrats on your grades!!! (and your spring cleaning!!)

Baby pics!! Yeee Haw!!!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Welcome back WIHH, you have been missed. Thanks also for the link to those needles, they sure look like them. We'll know for sure tomorrow . Yea I fully admit that it was my fault. I thought I had checked to make sure everything was put away before hopping into the shower, apparently not :smack:grumble:
Can't wait for the new baby pictures.

Cyndi this was a bobbin from my Sonata. He only chewed the end whorl off and if I could find someone to make another end it would be good as new.

It seems they have the forum fixed. For those of you who access it a different way can you tell if it is indeed fixed? Yay if it is !!!!!


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

Paklana... way to go!!! Great grades!! As long as you tried your best then forget about the 1 point. 

Marchwind, I am so sorry about your yarn and your bobbin. I agree with WIHH... lock him up when you are not there. Make sure he has some chew toys in the crate. We just were finally able to put the crate away here and Skye will be 2 in June. She chewed up my braided rug really badly one time. The gifts on the other hand... what a blessing!!! I hope they come really quickly!!!

WIHH, can't wait to see those pictures. Love the babies and little ones!!

IowaLez, so glad you got some nice fleeces to take home. Make sure you take some good pictures and put them up for us all to see. 

We went to see a belt test for our neighbor children last night. They are in taekwondo (sp?). They did a great job and I got some good pictures. I also went to the surgeon yesterday. I have been officially released and don't need to go back. :bouncy: He said I can lift what I feel comfortable lifting. My incisions is still weeping a bit, so I have to keep packing my belly button with gauze every day until it stops. He thinks it will be totally healed in another 2 weeks. Now, I need to get back to life. I am so behind.


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Great news, Marci. You didn't get behind in a day, and you don't need to catch up in a day. Just do the next thing, and rest when you are tired, okay?

Our 9 year old dog is always in her "kennel" (wire cage) when we are not around or able to watch her. She is pretty trustworthy, but she is a dog, after all, and food is her weakness. And she's come to view her "kennel" as her safe place. She sleeps there at night, and I'm so grateful to the trainer who suggested this arrangement, because I think it is what works best for us. You, Marchwind, have to do what works best for you, but I think this little "death row rescue" merits a little extra watching. 

I finished a moebius scarf in crochet (you should have seen how many times I ripped the beginning out until I finally figured out how to twist it and join). Crochet is not my favorite stitch for a scarf (especially big hook crochet with a finer thread), but it turned out kind of neat. Pics later--need to go to work now.


----------



## Mrs. Jo (Jun 5, 2007)

We've done the same thing with kenneling our two GS/retriever dogs and it seems like it so much easier if they have a kennel to have for a "cave." We had a lab we had raised and tried to train previously to these dogs and we didn't know about kenneling then and it was much harder on us and our stuff. I still have a few things laying around that that dog chewed up. 
By the way, all of our young cats really get a kick out of trying to eat the angora wool. What is up with that?


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

I understand the concept of kennelling, but we've never had a dog kennel in the house unless someone was visiting. It might make a difference that we've gotten most of our dogs as pups? :shrug:

Cats & fiber. My 'knittin' kitten loves raw fiber! Mr Smith is the only cat I've been owned by that will sit in my lap while I'm knitting and NOT bother the needles or yarn, even if the yarn pulls across his head. When he follows me to the fiber room, he'll jump up on the bags of fleece and knead them. The last time I skirted a fleece, I put the icky wool into the hen's laying nests. Now Mr Smith hangs out in the chicken coop, in his own little cubbie filled with wool. It's a win-win since small critters like to hang out there also. My chickens have their own resident mouser.

The Sonata! Oh no. Do you know any woodworkers up there?

:bouncy: Marci! That's terrific! Just don't over do it!!


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

A pic of my scarf. Color in the photo is a little washed out, but you get the idea... It was a little long for my liking, so I knotted it. 


P3160002 by shadysidefarm, on Flickr


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Weever I love that scarf! It looks very nice with what you are wearing too, at least in that picture.

I have a kennel that Belu sleeps in and is in any time I'm gone from home. I didn't think I would need to put him in there for the 20 or so I was in the shower since for the past month he had always been fine. Live and learn.


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

:nanner:So, oldest ds called last night. They finally decided to find out the sex of the baby!!:nanner:
It's a boy!!!!:nanner::nanner::nanner:
I'm so freaking excited!! I'm gonna be a granny!!!:nanner:
They are doing so much better up there. Both of them are working, getting it together. They even have thier next two months rent put back already.
I had to laugh at the names they are chosing though. Dil is allowing Ds to name the baby, since it is a boy, he currently is going with Tyberious(Sp) James:huh:! That kid cacks me up. His brothers asked him if he was planning on having to go to the school for all the fights the poor thing will be in with that name.:runforhills: Trev just laughed and said he thought it would be awesome when the boy becomes President! He thinks President Tyberious just sounds cool! What a goof!
I'm hoping that changes at some point, we still have about 6 weeks to go, if not, well, we shall call him Ty and that'll be alright.:grin:


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

hercsmama said:


> he currently is going with Tyberious(Sp) James:huh:!


Is your DS a Star Trek fan by any chance??
ya know.... James Tyberious Kirk!!!
I approve!


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

mamajohnson said:


> Is your DS a Star Trek fan by any chance??
> ya know.... James Tyberious Kirk!!!
> I approve!


Not really, but he is huge on the whole Greek history,"This is Sparta!" kinda stuff! LOL! 
I told him about James T. Kirk, he laughed and said that as he was kind of a bad"butt" that it worked for him. What a goof!:huh:


----------



## kandmcockrell (Oct 10, 2008)

hey mamaj, when does your mail come?


----------



## Mrs. Jo (Jun 5, 2007)

Just wanted to come on and we finally found a van! We looked for many weeks and came near to buying several, but they were bought before we could get back there. But now we have a very nice one and will be able to travel comfortably this year. 
I do have a nice spinning project going on, some corriedale top that I picked up at SH last year. Super easy and fast to spin. And my studio is painted but a mess, with unorganized stuff everywhere. I've really missed spinning haven't done anything since before christmas.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

kandmcockrell said:


> hey mamaj, when does your mail come?


I just got in from town with my box!!! It is AWESOME!! :hobbyhors :nanner:
Thank you thank you thank you thank you thank you!!!
:kiss:

I also posted a new thread......


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Here are the pictures of the things my sister sent me. I tell you this yarn is unbelievably soft.


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Oh my! I am absolutely in love with that color!!!!!
I have those needles too! They are very comfortable to work with. Lucky you!
That is an awesome gift!


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

Wow, just beautiful. I am so glad she blessed you!!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Marci I am too! I can't wait to try out the needles and the yarn. If my sister actually bought this yarn she paid a small fortune for it all, at $30 per skein, yikes! 

I forgot, we had talked about who the needles were made by, they are Dreamz by Knitter's Pride sized 4-11. There are 4 cables, on the package it says 3 so I don't know if I got got two of the same sized yet. I've never used interchangeables, I think I have a lot to learn.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Beautiful yarn! I think you will love the interchangeable needles. I have some from knit picks and I love them. On my lace shawl( which I just finished by the way) I used one of the cables with the stops on the ends for my lifeline. That saved my life and lots of frogging on several occasions.


----------

